# CHF - Charter Pacific Corporation



## Cris (22 October 2004)

Just released an interesting report.


----------



## Cris (22 October 2004)

Revenue
2003 - $00.5M
2004 - $38.5M

Pre-Tax Profit
2004 - $31.6M

After Tax Profit
2003 - ($3.4M)
2004 - $23.4M - UP 772%

Net Tangible Asset
2003 - $0.19
2004 - $0.52

EPS
2003 - ($0.05)
2004 - $0.34

Regards,
Cris


----------



## Knobby22 (22 October 2004)

How much is due to the selling of Metalstorm shares? I am sure it is not as good as it sounds. They are planning to give cash back to the shareholders as a capital return which suggests to me they may be struggling for ideas.

I do own these and will be studying their annual report very closely.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 October 2004)

It is all from selling Metalstorm shares.
They appear to have a paint business that looks good. The rest is speculative especially the drugs business in which two drugs are in phase two trials. Before buying anymore I would be awaiting the results of the trials.

Their annual report was pretty lousy, especially compared to last year. Very little was said about how each of the businesses were travelling.


----------



## Cris (27 October 2004)

Thanks Knobby22. Saved me some reading time.


----------



## anthracite (13 August 2011)

its quite a different company now, some new directors , a iron ore project next to asx listed sphere minerals   with xstrata been the major share holder in takeover that did not get 90% acceptance  in mauritania 

major shareholder of monteray mining ( mry)  and farmworks (fwa)


Company -Charter Pacific Corporation
ASX Code -CHF
Share Price -$0.055
 Market Capitalisation -$4.9 million 

52 Week High/Low - $0.155/$0.037
 Country -
 Mauritania

Project Interest -
 In process of acquiring up to 100% interest

Target Resource -
 Magnetite


----------



## Knobby22 (14 August 2011)

Still got the same guy runing the show and he has a pretty poor track record.
Maybe they will get lucky with this latest direction. Will be interested but there are so many easy buys at the moment paying healthy dividends.


----------



## springhill (6 April 2013)

CHF have a solid if unremarkable platform. A stock I would consider to be middle of the road.

Any progression towards being a stock that has its name in lights depends on the results from the current drilling program. Even then, the large size of the target deposit is already known. I can't see anything new or suprising coming in the near future that will grab the attention of the market.

MC - $6.5m
SP - 5.5c
Shares - 122m
Options - ?
Cash - $2.2m


On the financial front, in late January 2013 we had a return of loan funds of $2 million from Conquest Agri Ltd. We 
expect further returns to follow this year. 
Developments at our Mauritania iron ore venture continue to progress following the increase in the exploration target for magnetite-bearing banded iron formation (BIF) to 4.4 billion tonnes at Permit 792 – an increase of 69% in the upper range from previous estimates.
With the loan funds returned from the Conquest Agri transaction, Charter Pacific has sufficient funds to progress the Mauritania venture and develop the exploration program. 
Elsewhere, good progress is being made at Monteray Mining Group (we hold a 25% stake) with its positive results from its maiden auger drilling program at one of the sites Monteray acquired in Burkina Faso in 2012.

*Update - RC Drilling and Trenching program Charter Pacific’s Mauritania Iron Ore Permit 792*
SEMS Exploration reports that the first phase of the planned RC Drilling and Trenching program commenced prior to Easter. The Trenching is proceeding ahead of schedule and budget. As a result the program has been expanded to include a further five trenching sites. Completion of the program is expected within two weeks.
Contract Backhoe excavating exploration Trench
Following completion of the revised Trenching program and the receipt of the trench mapping and magnetic susceptibility readings, the drilling program will commence. Initial assay results are expected to follow four weeks later.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 April 2013)

This company is a chancer with lousy owners. They always seems to be on the search for the next big thing but never succeed. They were once $1.95 per share. An incredibly hopeless performer.


----------



## springhill (6 April 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> This company is a chancer with lousy owners. They always seems to be on the search for the next big thing but never succeed. They were once $1.95 per share. An incredibly hopeless performer.




Middle of the road may have been a compliment then?

It doesn't matter how big the resource is, I am not enamoured with magnetite and probably never will be.

There is a potential DSO stock that I would rate as streets ahead of this one.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 April 2013)

As a side question, why is it that you don't like magnetite much?


----------



## springhill (6 April 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> As a side question, why is it that you don't like magnetite much?




I am generalising here but hematite preferred mainly for its DSO properties. I don't hold stocks until production so prefer the instant market appeal of a DSO product.
Hematite may generally contain higher concentrations penalising elements but by the time that becomes a financial factor I am long gone from the share registry.

My  only


----------



## Knobby22 (6 April 2013)

springhill said:


> I am generalising here but hematite preferred mainly for its DSO properties. I don't hold stocks until production so prefer the instant market appeal of a DSO product.
> Hematite may generally contain higher concentrations penalising elements but by the time that becomes a financial factor I am long gone from the share registry.
> 
> My  only




Thanks. Always good to hear opinions.


----------



## System (14 May 2017)

On May 12th, 2017, Charter Pacific Corporation Limited (CHF) was removed from the ASX's official list 
at the request of the Company, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11.


----------

